# Stolen - Limited edition Harrier Breitling B1



## ianb5172 (Feb 16, 2012)

Please help! My limited edition (number 4 of 50, carved on the back as 04/50) UK Joint Force Harrier Breitling B1 was stolen on Saturday 11 Feb 12 from Chalet Lea in Zermatt, Switzerland. It is case number 913138, model number A78362. The face has a "Harrier VSTOL Fighter" badge on left hand side in place of the number 9, top view silhouette of a RAF Harrier GR7 on right hand side in place of 3 and the usual B1 text of "Chronometre B1" replaced with "Joint Force Harrier". It was an engagement present from my wife and is irreplaceable. If you can help I would be very grateful


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

there is one for sale on ebay


----------



## ianb5172 (Feb 16, 2012)

Robbyman said:


> there is one for sale on ebay


Thanks very much, I'll look now. Sadly, still no sign of the watch so far.


----------

